
When Random Numbers Are Too Random: Low Discrepancy Sequences - Atrix256
https://blog.demofox.org/2017/05/29/when-random-numbers-are-too-random-low-discrepancy-sequences/
======
gwern
Particularly useful for [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quasi-
Monte_Carlo_method](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quasi-Monte_Carlo_method) \-
O(1/n) convergence rather than O(n^-0.5).

